
Timestripe - kaivi
https://timestripe.com/
======
yladiz
Using a service that requires Google or Facebook login, without other options,
is a no-go for me. This service does seem interesting, or something I'd at
least like to see what it does, but if I can't, ideally, demo, or at least
login with an email, then I'm not going to use the service (I don't have a
Google account and I really don't prefer to give up my Facebook account unless
it's necessary).

Beyond that, what does this service do? Beyond the flashy graphics and the
disconcerting video, there isn't much substance and the only thing I
understand is that it's a kind of fancy calendar website/app.

------
anotheryou
I have enough fear of death, ok? Don't rub it in! ;)

